# Cosmic or galactic classical, moderniissm at it's very best my list top 5 round 1



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First and foremost

One can live whiteout cosmos conscieousness by Olivier Messiaen dronne organ of epic propportion as of density..

Than i subject Tristan Murail : Les nuages de Magellan

Tercio Goerges Crumbs Makrokosmos III

quatro Toshio Hosokawa : Landscape

cinquo Jonathan Harvey : angellls

This was my top modernist credential liste

So newbies strap your belt tigh preppared for lift up, you traveling the galaxy, truelly 5 wworks intensely good and bold for there respective era...


----------

